# St Barts Forums > Meetings in SBH (and elsewhere) >  >  PARTY PIX LE CARRE

## didier

Just a few, rosie has the group photo

----------


## didier

DDA'S MEAL

----------


## cec1

Looks like a successful gathering!  Everyone is relaxed & happy.

----------


## amyb

We do relaxed and happy very well.

----------


## didier

TWO MORE

----------


## stbartshopper

Wish we could have been there! Tim- you look wonderful! The charcuterie looks very tasty as always at La Carre! Where is the steak tartare?

----------


## didier

I just wanted to thank tim for organizing this little event.  We should have more public gatherings like this with the sbhonline group.  Its so much fun to get together with friends.  the food was very good also.

Now Rosie, wheres the group shot?

----------


## elgreaux

here's the group shot....

----------


## amyb

We have Eddy G, Libby T, Phil, Rickey, Tim, Jennifer-Purple Jeep, Amy seated, Carre's host Franck, Diana who posts as Didier, , Susan T daughter of Tim and Rickey with Jason, and the adorable Didier himself!

Thanks for the great table shot Rosemond.

----------


## KevinS

Nice!  Also nice that you got Franck in the shot.

----------


## didier

theres a shot with rosie in the pic, would love to see that one also!

----------


## didier

its a little dark but its a good photo.

----------


## amyb

Cartier owes us big time!

----------


## Reed

A thanks for Tim for putting the plan in place to meet for drinks.  Lovely catching up with everyone.  Scooted out to the opera after and enjoyed a magical night. kr

----------


## tim

Thanks to Franck for hosting and providing some delicious munchies.  Thanks to the photographers for posting the shots of our smiling group.  Last night was fun, and we thoroughly enjoyed seeing so many friends.

----------


## Purplejeep

Thanks Tim for organizing- it was great to see everyone and catch up!  Franck was an excellent host as always.
Good conversation, good food, good wine, good ti punch....doesn't get much better than that.

----------


## marybeth

Love the smiling and sunny faces!  Looking forward to more get-together shots soon....is it to early to start planning for mid Feb?

----------


## JEK

The mods will delegate to whomever is on island. You or Andy :)

----------


## RickyG

Fun pix! Great spot for a party.

----------


## didier

we love the food there, as you can see by looking a dda's meal.

----------

